# Carter's Pig Gig!!



## reviveourhomes (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow......we had a blast. Im leaving to go to church now but I will post pics and stories when I get home this afternoon. Did I mention how much fun we had! LOL


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh and yes animals were taken and there was LOTS of animals and pig sign seen. here is a sneak peak! Looks like they brought a tiller in and plowed up half of the WMA.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 28, 2007)

WHAOOOAAAA!!!   WHAT A FIND !

WATER IN NORTH GEORGIA!  

Or did you slip across the Alabama border?   

Looking forward to the rest, Lewis.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 28, 2007)

I have been waiting on a report for what seems like ages. Looking forward to it Lewis! Hate I couldn't make this trip, maybe next time. I know I missed sharing camp with some fine fellers.


----------



## fflintlock (Oct 28, 2007)

All I can say is he better not lolly gag around after church 
He needs to finish this story LOL!!!


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 28, 2007)

No spears or Lance's on this one just arras and bows! LOL

I cant tell much right now other than ther was some great guys there and I enjoed meeting them all. 

I want to say a BIG THANK YOU to Robert Carter for inviting us to come down. He is first rate and really helped everyone get to know the property well. Glad to finally meet you Robert and hope to hunt with you again REAL soon!

Ok here is a couple of pics to keep you going, I have to go package some meat for the freezer right now!


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh and has anyone ever seen a Grasshopper this big?? There were several of them that I found while hunting down there. Never seen one so BIG!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 28, 2007)

That`s a nice Georgia Thumper you got in that last pic. Hope you ain`t freezin` it. They`re better fresh!   Love them big ol` bottle-butted tupelos too. Nice pics.


----------



## fflintlock (Oct 28, 2007)

WHAT !!  More More !!


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is another critter that we saw LOTS of. In fact one day I was breaking the brush and turned around to see where John was and when I turned around to look I had one that was about 17" on my shoulder, and dont let Cooper tell you I screamed like a girl cause he is a liar!!!!! LOL


----------



## fflintlock (Oct 28, 2007)

Ha ha ha, I'll bet you did Lewis. 
 heheheeeeeeeee


----------



## stic-shooter (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow that locust is huge. Little salt and oil MMMM GOOD! Now that there spider well flint can chew on that . Me no like spiders.LOL C'mon boy let's hear all the stories and see all them pics.<><


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2007)

dad gummit boy thats "R-a Cee's buck nakeed pig gig" ......fellows i will be posting pics also but it may be awhile ......plz pray for our family as my 91yr old grandfather passed away this morn. at 11:30 i will probably be out for a week but i will be back posting and telling more lie's.......LOL........ oh and by the way .....lewis really does "scream like a girl" im telling you it really shamed me bad "just like a sweet southern bell fixing to give birth to a set of yankee twins"

john


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear that John.  Prayers will go out right away.  It was good to meet you and Lewis.  Hate that I missed y'all when you left.  We'll have to do this again real soon.

Chris


----------



## Al33 (Oct 28, 2007)

Prayers up John.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2007)

chris
 sorry we missed you before we left. did you stick any thing????? 

john


----------



## Al33 (Oct 28, 2007)

Will someone PLEASE tell us that didn't make it what happened?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2007)

well heck AL, sweat was a pouring pigs was a skweeling and some blood was a dropping .......oh yeah the lies were flowing like the mighty missip ......... here is the place......im still waitng on photo-buckett

john


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 28, 2007)

Chris it was very good to meet you too! Guys this man hunts HARD, he was the first one gone and the last one back everyday!! And he saw a DANDY buck and put a saweet stalk on................

Here is another pic to keep ya mouth a waterin. This is the Famous hawgslayer John bookhart (Sp?) First day we went out after Robert scared some hogs away from us when they were only about 20 yards away (I dont know how he kills so many hogs with that bad hearing of his!! LOL HAHAHA) he gets a call from his buddy John that he shot a pig and we went to meet him at the boat dock and talk with him a bit. He is a very nice guy and quite the pig hunter from what I am told!


----------



## OconeeDan (Oct 28, 2007)

John, very sorry for your loss and a prayer sent for your family.  
Other than that, great photos and storys so far!
Dan


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 28, 2007)

JOHN

Prayers sent.  At 91 it sounds like he had a full life.


----------



## fflintlock (Oct 28, 2007)

John, sorry to hear of your loss. Prayers go out for you and your family.
Look'n forward to hear'n the rest of the hunt, when time allows you.
Jerald


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok here is the run down of the critters that me and John saw while busting brush. Not counting everyone else.

- around 22 Pigs (Thats counting one of the seven 10lb piglets that John missed from 10 foot!! LOL)
- Around 15 deer
- 2 Fox
- 1 Alligator
- 1 Racoon
- 1 Armidillo (I missed this one twice, once from 3 foot! Sigh.....)
- 3 GIGANTIC Grasshopper type dinosaurs
- 1 million GIGANTIC spiders

ok gotta go eat dinner.........


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 28, 2007)

I had a great time with these guys. I didnt kill anything, almost had a 20yd shot on a doe, but an armadillo was running around with my arrow smacking trees, and making alot of noise. I also seen a pope & young armidillo, I would have mounted him if I could have got a shot. Everyone was great and very helpful. I am new to traditional shooting, and everyone was eager to help me. Lewis it was great meeting you and thanks for the help. Hope to be there next year reafy to hunt with the recurve. I also enjoyed the stories everyone told while sitting around the fire.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 28, 2007)

It was great to meet you too Chase. Send me your address so I can get you those strings!


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 28, 2007)

looks like you guys had a awsome time. horse creek is a great place and is loaded with game


----------



## Dennis (Oct 28, 2007)

Man i had too much fun!
i saw over 20 pigs 
4 deer 
1 gater
1 coon
2 coyotes
who wants to go next weekend it's the last weekend before the gun hunters get there


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 28, 2007)

Man I wish I could go back with ya Dennis! That place has more pig sign in one place than I have EVER seen! Man it was a blast and ended way too soon.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 28, 2007)

was yall stand hunting or stalking?


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 28, 2007)

I was stalking the whole time. I was really looking for hogs though. Some guys were tree stand hunting.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2007)

ok guy's here is dennis giving the wheelie bow boy's some tutoring lesson's .........course ifn you seen them boy's shoot i think they already know trad purty well


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2007)

and this here pic will get some one a prize ifn they can tell me what it is. and yes i know it's a hole and lewis,carter,chris and anyone else that was there can't guess.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2007)

boy's lewis really thought this was a bath tub fer flatlander's


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2007)

a few of the gang. how many can ya'll name?????


----------



## fflintlock (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like an abandond gopher turtle hole,
or some hog's run'n round there with a loooonng snout LOL!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2007)

jerald it's abandond alright but not a gopher turtle.......LOL.....youuns is gonna love the answer.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 28, 2007)

That`s a diller hole.


----------



## fflintlock (Oct 28, 2007)

Snake, diller or what ??


----------



## fflintlock (Oct 28, 2007)

Dang nic, ya beat me to it LOL


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks John Cooper I had a great time shootin with ya'll and trying out all the different bows. I am definetly hooked on Trad. shooting after this past weekend, I  hope to get a little better with it and get me a criter with it.


----------



## pine nut (Oct 28, 2007)

Man I enjoyed it there too!  I've never seen that much hog sign even in a barnyard.  I spooked a deer and saw every one of the spiders, and tons of squirrels.  My son and I enjoyed it immensely.  Robert, thanks for all your help.  You are a gentleman and a hog scholar!  Very nice meeting you and everyone else.

Most likely remembered quote for me from (you know who you are!) is :

    "If it works it's called line breedin'.   If it don't work,  it's called inbreedin'."

John I'm glad I had a nice chat with you, and I'm sorry about your Grandad.  May he rest in peace until you see him again, and may the God of all creation that we love so much be near and comfort you and all of the family in your time of sorrow. 

To all of you that weren't able to be there , you missed a great time, great weather and great company. I didn't want to come home, but I did miss my wife!
Bill


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2007)

here is pine nuts ride .....LOL.....sorry thats all i got, he wer'nt around for the pics.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2007)

fellows on that hole you better think outside the box .......not a diller or a snake or bunny either..........


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2007)

saw some awesome country too!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2007)

this was lewis after he missed a diiler at 3 feet.........


----------



## fflintlock (Oct 28, 2007)

Bee hive ?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2007)

maybe lewis can post the one we found with the sign on it......LOL


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd say Fox hole, iffin it ain't gopher turtle, rattlesnake, or dillo.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Hole*

I was thinking like Nic and others but since you say it is not a dillo hole I will say a skunk.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 29, 2007)

Makes me thirsty just lookin at it.


----------



## ccbunn (Oct 29, 2007)

John, sorry for your loss. Prayers sent.


----------



## Just BB (Oct 29, 2007)

Gator Hole?


----------



## fflintlock (Oct 29, 2007)

Enough of all that, "where's the beef?"


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok here is the complete story from me and Johns perspective as we hunted together everyday. We were both strickly looking for hogs so we pretty much stalked the entire time.

Day 1 started with Robert taking us out to show us some good spots. We stalked around for a few hours and found LOTS of pig sign. We crossed a couple of fresh spots where you could still smell musty boar scent. Well we got to a spot near the river and sat for a second listening. We started back after not hearing anything with Carter leading then me and then john pulling up the rear. All of the sudden I spot two hogs about 20 yards away and I start trying to get Roberts attention cause he cant see them. Well he cant hear me, he must be getting old or something, LOL. He turns around and the pigs grunt and light out of there. Whats funny is he was looking at some REALLY fresh tracks and when he turned around he was gonna tell us about them and spooked the pigs. We stalked around for a few more hours and then headd back to find Chris. At this time John Bookhart called Robert and told him he had killed a pig and wanted us to meet him at the boat ramp. So we met up with Chris and headed off to meet john. We got there just as he was getting out of the boat and did some chatting and picture takin and then he offered to give me and John the pig since he is a hog killin machine and has plenty of meat in the freezer. Obviuosly we jumped on the offer.

We get back to camp and have lunch and at some point after that the hilbillies show up. We greet with one hand shaking while the other protected sensitive chest areas and after getting aquainted. We sit at the camp area chatting for awhile. By this time its getting later and we need to get back in the woods. Robert asked us if we had a GPS or compass and me and John said NO.......he chuckled and said well you got my phone number so just callme when you get lost. I really thought that I had a good internal compass and when I hunt up in Northern Ga with all the ridges it gives you lots of places to keep your bearing straight, not so down there where everything looks the same. 

We headed out and had a pretty fruitless hunt that evening and started to head back a little early since we both forgot our flashlights..DOH! Well we got "turned around" and came out in a totally different area than we thought we were going to and had a pretty darn good walk back in the dark with no flash lights but we did get to see a big bodied whitetail on one of the roads but couldnt really tell what exactley it was.

Tea break.....


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 30, 2007)

Ok second day we awake to cooler temps and start off by ourselves into the swamp. We stalk around a couple hours seeing lots of fresh sign when all the sudden I spot some hogs and motion for John to stop. We croutch down and watch four of them at about 30 yards start to feed away from us. The wind was good for a stalk so we start easing in closer to them. I am on the left and John is about 20 yards to my right as we inch closer to them. About half-way there I notice that the winf is swirling but I thought heck we are already half-way there now so we keep goin. I get behind a tree about 20 yards away and at this point John is a little behind me. I start to step out and I feel the wind hit the back of my neck and see the lead boar lift his head and take a few steps and then lift his head again, I know he smells us but since the wind was swirling he couldnt figure out where we were. He finally takes off bringing two of the sows with him. There was one sow left rooting away unaware of what just happened. She is on my side so I continue toward her and get about 20 yards away. I start to get ready to draw and I feel the wind at the back of my neck again and off she goes taking about 7 little piggies trailing behind her.

At this point we decide to try and circle around them and cut them off with the wind in our favor. We get a little ways and wind up in some thigh high grass when all the sudden John motions me to stop and we hear gruntin and the grass is moving about 15 yards away. John is closest (Like 10 foot away) so he gets ready and out steps seven LITTLE piglets, now I am talking 10 pound samich pigs. Well i see one thats clear for me to shoot so I was watching John and when he pulled back so did I. Unfortunatley I had my ball cap on and my string touched the bill and I let down just as john released. THWACK!! Piglets go squelling off in the opposite direction. So I circle around while john looks for his arrows. When I get back to him he had a arrow with only dirt on it. He MISSED at 10 foot!! LOL  We had a good laugh about it and then started heading back for camp. On the way in I saw to Fox kick out of a slough and head into the woods about 50 yards off, that was cool.

Well when we get back we sit and eat lunch and meet a couple new guys who had came in while we were hunting. Then we deicided before the evening hunt to go to walmart and get some thermocell re-fills, MAN THOSE THINGS WERE A LIFE SAVER!! Oh and we thought we might pick up a compass too! LOL

Be right back.......


----------



## Al33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Lewis!!! Good stories of the hunts.


----------



## SOS (Oct 30, 2007)

*Horse Creek, Chapter 2*

A few of us didn't get enough last weekend and are going to try again.  Who's up for round two?  Be down Thursday night.  Cheers.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 30, 2007)

Man I wish I could. That place is one of the best WMA's I have ever been to as far as game sightings.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 30, 2007)

After getting back from wal-mart me and cooper set out to hunt again with a map and compass in our pockets...but alas again we forgot our flashlights. Well on the way in I spot a dillar in the woods and tell john to STOP! I jump out and get my bow strung and get within shooting distance (15 yards) and start to draw when my arrow falls off the string, then I draw again and the string hits the bill on my ball cap (I have learned by this point even a short brimmed "Bow hunters" hat STINKS!) then I turn my hat around and start to draw when the arrow falls off the string (At this point I realize that the new Mercury speed nocks I just started using STINK!) finally I get drawn but by this point the dillar had spoted me and started running so I take a swing shot and it hits right at its feet. The dillar runs to a blowdown  and I go get my arrow. Ifigure he had gone down its hole and me and John start looking for it. Well its hole was indeed in the blow down but the dillar was just sitting there balled up at the entrance so I crouch down and take a 3 FOOT shoot between the vines and roots missing just about a centimeter high and the joker scurries into his hole. Well I pick my pride off the ground and and retrive my arrow and we continue on to go huntin.

 On the way in a pretty nice size buck run across the road, looked like a basket rack 6 pointer but what was weird is it looked like it was still in velvet. Other than that we had a pretty slow evening hunt so we headed back with our handy dandy compass to camp to eat and sit around the campfire and hear some tall tales.......


----------



## SOS (Oct 30, 2007)

Lewis, told you that you can't shoot with billed hats.  I like my crusher/boonie hats for slinging arrows.  Actually I prefer not wearing hats.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 30, 2007)

Yep I really learnt that lesson well on this trip. I bought some ASAT camo recently and thought I would get the matching "Bowhunter" hat. They need to re-name that thing!


----------



## Southbow (Oct 30, 2007)

Great story Lewis. Sounds like yall had a blast.

chris


----------



## robert carter (Nov 7, 2007)

Did manage some meat on this hunt by the way.


----------

